# Sleds for Sale - BC Ready!!!



## Jahve

So if you are lookin for a sled to get into the BC this winter I have a couple I have to get rid of.... The MG is goin to show up sometime next month so I have to make some room in the garage.... I run all my sleds stock so they last longer... All sleds have bar risers 2" or 3" on them and hand guards...

Sled #1 
2006 Arctic cat M-7, 2800 or so miles, this sled was a local school teacher's sled and he is gettin a new m-8 this year... It is green in great shape and has the 153" track on it...
$5250

Sled #2 
2005 Arctic Cat M-7... New Camo track that will pull very well.. 153" track... I bet it is close to 4000 miles.... Still a ton of life left in her... Black... 
$4100

Sled #3 
2005 Arctic Cat M-7... Old attack 20 track on her... Will need a new track soon... Good runner... Close to 4000 miles... A track is about $350 so this one is priced at $3700...

I know this is not posted in the classified section but I figured this was ok.... Maybe someone will post in the slednecks section other than me 

Also I have some parts to throw in if needed.... Reply if you need any more info....


----------



## Alberto

*Cheaper sleds?*

Do you know of any cheaper sleds around? I am looking in the 2500$ range.
Thanks


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

I'm assuming that's your 7 on craigslist? I've got a few buddies interested.

If you sell all those 7's you can get yourself a decent M1000!!!

The first sled has already been posted for you, but toss them up here:
Artic Cat

BCIL


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

Alberto said:


> Do you know of any cheaper sleds around? I am looking in the 2500$ range.
> Thanks


I"ve got a wicked fast 96 vmax 121 for sale!!! I'd do $450 & that includes a trailer that's even uglier than the sled!!!!!


Check craigslist, a few good ones there, also check the link I posted above, it's a new CO sled site.


----------



## TELEYAKCO

How's it goin WWPR.Thanks for the longboard shuttle in WP on Tuesday.Just wondering,is that $450.00 for the sled and trailer or a misprint.Very interested if it's 450.00.Does it run or need some TLC?Could get over to Empire in the next coupla days.Thanks,Shaun


----------



## stinginrivers

WWPR I'd be very interested in your sled, I see I am second on the request line. I have the same questions though, how much love does it need? 

Would you be interested in a trade for a boat? say a necky crux creekboat?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

It was more of a joke than anything, it's sold now though.

Shaun & Danny, if you're really looking for a CO sled I can help you find one, 
this guy is from the midwest, but he'll be coming out here to ride with me as soon as there's snow.

eBay Motors: Arctic Cat Crossfire 2006 EFI (item 250169617003 end time Oct-01-07 12:09:37 PDT)

there's tons of cheap sleds here that are worth a crap, that Vmax wasn't one of them!

Kaleb


----------



## Jahve

I will also keep my eye out for a $2500 sled..

The MG (1000) is on the way... I am looking foward to seeing how they do..


----------



## Mut

RDNEK,
I lost your number. A couple of us are headed to Rabbit Valley next weekend to ride. You and your brother should come join us. Give a shout. 970-319-5417.


----------



## Jahve

I sold two of the sleds but still have a 2005 green, m-7, 153" track, $3500...

I also have a shell of a 03 mtn cat everything but the motor for $900.. This sled would have to get a entire new motor.. I can get my hands on one for about $1100 but you would have to put it in..

Anyone else gettin rid of any sleds???


----------



## frenchy

I'm selling two sleds. Both are clean and ready to ride, located in Fort Collins. One is a '96 Polaris XLT 600 going for $800 and the other is a '98 SkiDoo SummitX 670 going for $2,700. More details in the links below:

Summit: 1998 SKIDOO SUMMITX 670
XLT: Snowmobile XLT 600

Click on the photos for larger views.


----------



## pedro

I'm also selling a sled. Skidoo Summit 670. Asking $2000. Same as Frenchy's (Yo!). Not quite as clean but in very good condition. Also fitted with a rack. 

Pm for more details or pics....


----------



## Jahve

That is a good deal on both of the ski-doo's... I only have one skidoer and I hate to say it but that little 500 2 up fan has ran, and ran, and ran... Took the cover off her last night and 16,435 miles! One engine.. Sic.. 

Last night I went out and got a 6 pack of ska porter, pulled the big white box into the shop and pulled the MG out... AH the finer things in life!! Now if all the parts were here I could put here back together... 

So I need to get rid of that last m-7...


----------



## whiteh2o

Two more sleds available. 2001 Polaris 800, 151" track, 1500 miles, great shape and a 2002 Polaris 600, 136" track, 1300 miles, also great shape. $6000 for the both and a Trailboggan sled. Send me a note if interested. Located in Avon, CO. Thanks


----------



## jbarnow

Anybody still got sleds they want to get rid of?


----------



## patterson10

Heyy im looking to trade my 1993 chevy silverado step side, with a 350 5.7L. It's 4wd. and a 5 speed standerd. Has brand new tires. Good lookin truck. Has Amp and subwoofer. Box liner. windsheild visor. New spark plug cables. air filter. Im looking for any 800 or 900 year 2002 + . Ill also trade for a polaris Iq 440. or 600. . i'd trade for that green M7 ? Email me at , [email protected] =) thanks


----------



## bobbuilds

you might be waiting a while. this thread is 2 years old, but hey, worth a shot right.


----------



## Jahve

I dont have any sleds for sale this year.. Sorry.

Maybe someone has one for sale that they will list.


----------



## Jahve

I dont know how much this one will go for and it is just a idea of what is out there..

A 2003 900 with a 151" track will get it done. Even $2500 would be a great price for this sled..

2003 ARCTIC CAT MOUNTAIN CAT 900cc 1598 miles:eBay Motors (item 220504376960 end time Nov-08-09 23:42:29 PST)


----------



## boss300

*interested in the 900 shell.*



RDNEK said:


> I sold two of the sleds but still have a 2005 green, m-7, 153" track, $3500...
> 
> I also have a shell of a 03 mtn cat everything but the motor for $900.. This sled would have to get a entire new motor.. I can get my hands on one for about $1100 but you would have to put it in..
> 
> Anyone else gettin rid of any sleds???


 interested, how complete is the shell, only requires engine? Clutches inlcuded? what's the suspension like, how many miles? what happened to the last engine. What part of the world you in?
[email protected]


----------



## jvb64

*older sleds*

i have a couple older sleds i need to part with , not sure of value these 
days , an '92 Arctic cat 550 and a '93 Polaris Indy 500 , both are fuel injected .
would like to see about $900 each , run good , just need new belts , that i know of .


----------

